# Faceshield when blowing snow?



## CharlesW

Has anyone tried using a safety faceshield when blowing snow?
My situation is such that I sometimes have to blow snow into the wind and given the relatively low price of a faceshield, I have considered trying one.









Goggles would be a second choice if the faceshield doesn't work.


----------



## plowatnight

goggles with a facemask should suffice and your neighbors won't laugh


----------



## Brian Young

I would think the snow would get behind the shield and make it worse. Quite a few guys wear ski goggles and neoprene face mask.


----------



## Rc2505

I would think it would keep fogging up with every breath you exhale.


----------



## JohnRoscoe

It was a huge day when we hired a kid who was a snowskier and he brought his goggles- big DUH moment, why didn't I ever think of that? Goggles are the way to go!


----------



## CharlesW

plowatnight;1100535 said:


> goggles with a facemask should suffice and your neighbors won't laugh


Neighbors are not a concern. My comfort is. 


Brian Young;1100566 said:


> I would think the snow would get behind the shield and make it worse. Quite a few guys wear ski goggles and neoprene face mask.





Rc2505;1100588 said:


> I would think it would keep fogging up with every breath you exhale.


You are probably both right, but..... You haven't tried it to know for sure.


JohnRoscoe;1100653 said:


> It was a huge day when we hired a kid who was a snowskier and he brought his goggles- big DUH moment, why didn't I ever think of that? Goggles are the way to go!


So far,
Faceshield: -4
Goggles: +4

Looks like the goggles might be the way to go. (Did somebody just say that?) 

Any suggestions on where to get a decent neoprene face mask at a reasonable price?


----------



## JohnRoscoe

I don't like the neoprene masks cause they stink, but I've picked up a couple polarfleece ones for less than $15 in camo at just about every sporting goods store or wal-mart if they've got a good hunting section.


----------



## plowatnight

JohnRoscoe;1100668 said:


> I don't like the neoprene masks cause they stink, but I've picked up a couple polarfleece ones for less than $15 in camo at just about every sporting goods store or wal-mart if they've got a good hunting section.


winter camo I hope!

Was only kidding about the neighbors. I'm usually not one to forsake practical for style


----------



## Snowzilla

When I use a walk behind I usually use a full facemask and goggles. Amber in daylight / clear at night. I'm pretty sure the face mask in photo will ice up on you. The fine snow mist gets everywhere unless there is zero wind. In no wind situations I sometimes use amber sunglasses instead of goggles.


----------



## Dodgedzlr

I use my snowmobile helmet. A bit pricey but I also own a snowmobile. Get online and look up Cabelas face mask they have one that vents all your breathing downward and buy some goggles. You wont go wrong and will be comfortable. That mask will fog up faster than you can say "he told me so".


----------



## Dodgedzlr

If you are looking at trying do something a little cheaper buy a Silk Bandanna Im trying not use the word scarf. Lets call it a mans Neckerchief. Im talking the real cowboy style neckerchief. Dont buy a cheap cotton Bandanna, they hold in moisture and you get cold fast. The silk breathes and will keep you warmer. You can buy the real ones on any of the Horsemen web sites. And of course the goggles.


----------



## whiteowl

I've been snowblowing for years here in the upper Midwest and we get a lot of blowing. The best thing I have ever used is a simple Ski Mask. It keeps the face warm and dry. And inexpensive too.

Whiteowl


----------



## CharlesW

whiteowl;1102351 said:


> I've been snowblowing for years here in the upper Midwest and we get a lot of blowing. The best thing I have ever used is a simple Ski Mask. It keeps the face warm and dry. And inexpensive too.
> 
> Whiteowl


That's been my go to face protection too.
And I already have several.
Maybe I should either just stick with it or possibly add the goggles.
I do like cheap,errrr, inexpensive.


----------



## seville009

I use a snowmobile helmut too; works great.


----------



## Camden

Another vote for goggles and a face mask/balaclava. You'll be able to go all day with that setup.


----------



## 1982_F350

I use a snowmobile helmet when I am plowing with our lawn mower. You stay very warm and they are made to stand wind (i mean when snowmobileing you get 100mph winds)


----------



## leon

*face shiel etc.*

You will be better off using a Stihl hard hat with the brush screen
and the ear muffs that go with it as you will develop a lot of 
condensation that will not go away.

You can buy hard hat liners to keep your head and ears warm for these
hard hats and be very comfortable too. If you use ear plugs.
I believe you can get the hat liners from Gemplers, Lab Safety Supply,
possibly AW direct as they sell OSHA required work wear.

Just be sure to buy 3-5 of them as you will want a fresh spare every 
day plus they wash and dry quickly-they dont cost than much when you 
consider how much catching a cold costs you.


----------



## JayD2

You know whats even worse? If you have to wear glasses, that's my problem. They get snow covered, you cant see. You are aways taking them off to clean them. Hard to find goggles that cover your glasses too. I have to find something for me ass well. I don't wear contacts, wished I did.


----------



## Rex in OTZ

*Just keep your lips together*

I have pet owners in allot the areas I blow snow... BioHazard come's to mind especially when your knawing through a drift and you hit yellow snow, with a occassional dog turd clanging out the discharge spout.


----------

